# Chocolate labrador needs new home



## jackson01

We are looking for a new home for our 19 month old chocolate labrador dog. He is a large dog with a beautiful nature, very friendly and gentle, however he is a big dog with lots of enthusiasm. He had 3 homes before he came to us and desperatly needs a permanent home where he can settle in and be loved. 

We have just had a baby and now do not have the time that he requires so we have decided it would be fairer to find him a new home. He is great with children and in the house, it is just his enthusiasm outside which can mean he is strong on the lead. He would be great in a country environment with lots of space and we feel he could make a great working dog.

If you could give him a home with the time he needs, please get in touch, we are based in yorkshire. We have his pedigree and he is microchipped.


----------



## Guest

Can i ask why he has been rehomed 3 times as i may know someone? x


----------



## jackson01

He was bought for a child who turned out to be allergic to him and was then sold to a family, the father had a motorbike accident and therefore could no longer look after him.


----------



## Jen26

is he ok with cats, weve been thinking of getting a playmate for ted our lab?


----------



## jackson01

We have never seen him with a cat, at a guess he would probably try and chase it to begin with and then be beaten up by it so leave it alone - that's what seems to happen with most things!


----------



## blackjack11

Have you found him a home yet?


----------



## amy01

Hello

We were just wondering if your choc labrador, still needs a new home?
If so, please could you send a photo.

Hope to hear from you soon

The Burley Family


----------



## blackjack11

Still waiting to hear if you have found him a home, he sounds just right for my family.


----------



## jackson01

He has now found a new home, thanks


----------



## paulkerry

hope he finds a new home soon.


----------



## blackjack11

jackson01 said:


> He has now found a new home, thanks


Thanks for letting us know, will just have to keep searching.


----------

